# Se despertó o despertó



## Brainly

Saludos.

En la frase:

*Se despertó.*

¿Es redundancia? ¿se encuentra bien aplicada? ¿Debería ser: *Despertó*?

Gracias.


----------



## Suggar

despertarse (uno mismo) pero despertar (a otro)


----------



## XiaoRoel

Este verbo tiene tres opciones: ser transitivo con OD y posibilidad de diátesis pasiva; intransitivo, sin OD e intransitivo de valor "medio" con el morfema se.
a) Transitivo: Juan despertó al niño (pasiva, el niño fue despertado por Juan).
b) Intransitivo: Juan despertó temprano.
c) Sentido medio: Juan se despertó en medio de una pesadilla.


----------



## Erreconerre

Brainly said:


> Saludos.
> 
> En la frase:
> 
> *Se despertó.*
> 
> ¿Es redundancia? ¿se encuentra bien aplicada? ¿Debería ser: *Despertó*?
> 
> Gracias.


 
Las dos formas son posibles. Uno despierta y se despierta. O duerme y se duerme.


----------



## Brainly

XiaoRoel said:


> Este verbo tiene tres opciones: ser transitivo con OD y posibilidad de diátesis pasiva; intransitivo, sin OD e intransitivo de valor "medio" con el morfema se.
> a) Transitivo: Juan despertó al niño (pasiva, el niño fue despertado por Juan).
> b) Intransitivo: Juan despertó temprano.
> c) Sentido medio: Juan se despertó en medio de una pesadilla.



Pero, «Juan despertó en medio de una pesadilla» ¿También es valido?


----------



## mantxi

A mi eso me suena que se despertó dentro de la pesadilla, es decir, que cuando abrió los ojos se dio cuenta de que estaba en la pesadilla, viviéndola (en plan Freddy Krueger).

Pero sí que podría decirse "Juan despertó en un jardín", pero suena un poco narrativo, como algo que pondrías en un cuento pero nunca dirías.


----------



## Pitt

XiaoRoel said:


> b) Intransitivo: Juan despertó temprano.


 
Quisiera saber si también es posible:
_Juan *se *despertó temprano._

Saludos


----------



## Mriog

Pitt said:


> Quisiera saber si también es posible:
> _Juan *se *despertó temprano._
> 
> Saludos


 
Se puede decir perfectamente y a mi me suena mejor la forma reflexiva: " Juan se despertó temprano",
que la intransitiva: "Juan despertó temprano"

No se si tendrá alguna influencia geográfica, pues la segunda me suena haberla oido por el Norte de España, pero no aquí en Madrid.
Saludos


----------



## mantxi

Yo soy de Bilbao y nunca diría "Juan despertó temprano", sino "Juan *se derpertó* pronto".


----------



## Mriog

Perdón por  la ambigüedad, me refería a Galicia, pero puedo estar equivocada.


----------



## Brainly

Bueno. Vuelvo por la pregunta incial.
Al decir «Se despertó», pienso que redunda. Pues logico es que el que despierta es él.
Entonces si queda implicito decir "se", para que se emplea en este caso. Debería decirse simplemente «despertó», y ya quedaría claro que el que despertó fue él.
A eso se pueden aplicar mil expresiones: Se bañó, se durmió, etc.  Y en todas existe esa repeticion innecesaria del termino "se".


----------



## Cbes

Brainly said:


> Bueno. Vuelvo por la pregunta incial.
> Al decir «Se despertó», pienso que redunda. Pues logico es que el que despierta es él.
> Entonces si queda implicito decir "se", para que se emplea en este caso. Debería decirse simplemente «despertó», y ya quedaría claro que el que despertó fue él.
> A eso se pueden aplicar mil expresiones: Se bañó, se durmió, etc.  Y en todas existe esa repeticion innecesaria del termino "se".



Toda mi vida he usado el "se", creo que tiene que ver mas con el uso de cada región. La explicacion de Xiao está perfecta.


mantxi
En cuanto a lo de Freddy Krueger, no es así, todos entenderíamos que se despertó a causa de la pesadilla.


----------



## rgr

_*Desperté*, cubierto de sudor. Del piso de ladrillos rojos, recién regado, subía un vapor caliente._

De "El Ramo Azul", cuento de Octavio Paz, México 1949.

Creo que el uso no pronominal del verbo añade en este caso la idea de un despertar repentino. De todos modos, creo yo, es una cuestión de estilo.
Yo, que no soy nadie, habría dicho:

_Me desperté de golpe._

Saludos


----------



## Bashti

Ambas cosas son correctas. En el DRAE aparece *despertar(se)*. 

_En verano me suelo despertar más temprano que en invierno.

¿A qué hora te has despertado hoy?

Me desperté otra vez entre tus brazos _... (La famosa canción de Chavela Vargas)


----------



## Brainly

Bashti said:


> Ambas cosas son correctas. En el DRAE aparece *despertar(se)*.
> 
> _En verano me suelo despertar más temprano que en invierno.
> 
> ¿A qué hora te has despertado hoy?
> 
> Me desperté otra vez entre tus brazos _... (La famosa canción de Chavela Vargas)



Pero, sigues diciendo: Me.  
A mi juicio debería evitarse, ¿no crees?
Yo digo "desperté", simple.


----------



## Brainly

rgr said:


> _*Desperté*, cubierto de sudor. Del piso de ladrillos rojos, recién regado, subía un vapor caliente._
> 
> De "El Ramo Azul", cuento de Octavio Paz, México 1949.
> 
> Creo que el uso no pronominal del verbo añade en este caso la idea de un despertar repentino. De todos modos, creo yo, es una cuestión de estilo.
> Yo, que no soy nadie, habría dicho:
> 
> _Me desperté de golpe._
> 
> Saludos


Claro, pero,  es redundar.

Es como decir : YO, ME DESPERTÉ.
Bajé hacía abajo.
Subí para arriba.
Etc.


----------



## pejeman

Bashti said:


> Ambas cosas son correctas. En el DRAE aparece *despertar(se)*.
> 
> _En verano me suelo despertar más temprano que en invierno._
> 
> _¿A qué hora te has despertado hoy?_
> 
> _Me desperté otra vez entre tus brazos _... (La famosa canción de Chavela Vargas)


 
Seguramente citas de memoria, porque la canción _Amanecí en tus brazos_ es de José Alfredo Jiménez y dice "Amanecí otra vez entre tus brazos y desperté llorando de alegría" y más adelante "...te despertaste tú casi dormida..."

Saludos.


----------



## hosec

No es redundancia, Brainly, es aportación de matices diferentes.

Pero si lo que te preocupa es la redundancia, al ser hablante de español lo tienes bastante difícil para escapar de ella: en un ejemplo tan bobo como "Esos gatos negros comen" tienes cuatro veces repetido el dato de 3ª persona del plural (como si con una vez no fuera suficiente) y tres el de masculino.

Salud


----------



## Cbes

Brainly said:


> Claro, pero,  es redundar.
> 
> Es como decir : YO, ME DESPERTÉ.
> Bajé hacía abajo.
> Subí para arriba.
> Etc.



Y como decis entonces las acciones que realizas despues de despertarte? (bañarte, peinarte, cepillarte los dientes, vestirte)


----------



## Brainly

Cbes said:


> Y como decis entonces las acciones que realizas despues de despertarte? (bañarte, peinarte, cepillarte los dientes, vestirte)



Es que la duda es en "desperté".

Digo: *Desperté hoy por la mañana. *
No digo: *Me desperté hoy por la mañana.*


----------



## Dentellière

Brainly said:


> Es que la duda es en "desperté".
> 
> Digo: *Desperté hoy por la mañana. *
> No digo: *Me desperté hoy por la mañana.*


 

¿Después de todas estas respuestas?   ...

Yo diría:

1) _*Me desperté* esta mañana a las cinco, y estoy muy cansado_ (coloquial y cotidiano)

2)_ *Desperté* en brazos de mi amante. Fue sublime_. (Poético, perteneciente a la literatura, o lo que creas que es distinto a cotidiano)


Que te despiertes de buen humor, y que tengas un buen día
Buenas noches :]


----------



## Bashti

Tienes toda la razón, Pejeman. Cité de memoria. Craso error. Chavela la canta de una manera tan honda que siempre la asocio con esa canción aunque ella no sea la autora.

Sigo pensando que ambas opciones son válidas. Es una cuestión de matiz.


----------



## Bonsai8

La semana pasada estuve veraneando con una gallega y es cierto que no usan el reflexivo en los casos que citáis, cosa que para mí, que soy madrileño, me resulta un poco extraño. Supongo que ambas formas son correctas, y que, como ya han indicado, depende de la región donde se use.

Donde sí me surge la duda sobre si es redundancia o no es en el siguiente ejemplo:

*Yo me cepillé los dientes.
Yo cepillé mis dientes.*

Ambos los veo correctos, sin embargo:

*Yo me cepille mis dientes.*

¿Qué opináis?

Y por cierto, acabo de empezar en el foro y no sé si es necesario abrir un hilo nuevo cuando surge una duda distinta pero relacionada con el tema inicial. Si es así, por favor, indicádmelo y borro el post.


----------



## hosec

Bonsai8 said:


> Donde sí me surge la duda sobre si es redundancia o no es en el siguiente ejemplo:
> 
> *Yo me cepillé los dientes. > Me tiene un valor de posesión de 1ª pers.*
> *Yo cepillé mis dientes. > La posesión de la 1ª pers. la indicamos con el determinante mis*
> 
> Ambos los veo correctos, sin embargo:
> 
> *Yo me cepille mis dientes. > Sólo sería aceptable por razones estilísticas, en caso de que queramos remarcar mucho esa  pers. gramatical. Por ejemplo, si le preguntamos a un niño pequeño: "¿Ya te sabes limpiar tú tus dientecitos"?*
> 
> ¿Qué opináis?
> 
> Y por cierto, acabo de empezar en el foro y no sé si es necesario abrir un hilo nuevo cuando surge una duda distinta pero relacionada con el tema inicial. (Pues... me temo que sí)


 

Salud


----------



## Bonsai8

Gracias por aclarármelo, hosec, es tal y como imaginaba.

En cuanto al cambio de hilo, si el moderador lo ve conveniente, le pido que lo cambie y pido disculpas


----------



## Brainly

hosec said:


> Salud


*Cepillé mis dientes.
¿Sabes limpiar tus dientecitos?*


----------



## Bashti

Yo nunca diría "cepillé mis dientes" sino "me cepillé los dientes". A un niño le preguntaría "¿ya te sabes cepillar los dientes?". Y si ayudase a alguien, un enfermo o un niño, a hacerlo diría "le cepillé los dientes" o "le ayudé a cepillarse los dientes".

A los comentaristas deportivos les ha dado por decir que, por ejemplo, "el portero del Real Orejilla del Sordete se ha lesionado su rodilla izquierda". Caramba, no se va a lesionar la mía. 

Vaya, creo que he derrapado y me he salido del hilo. Perdón.


----------



## Brainly

Bashti said:


> Yo nunca diría "cepillé mis dientes" sino "me cepillé los dientes". A un niño le preguntaría "¿ya te sabes cepillar los dientes?". Y si ayudase a alguien, un enfermo o un niño, a hacerlo diría "" o "le ayudé a cepillarse los dientes".
> 
> A los comentaristas deportivos les ha dado por decir que, por ejemplo, "el portero del Real Orejilla del Sordete se ha lesionado su rodilla izquierda". Caramba, no se va a lesionar la mía.
> 
> Vaya, creo que he derrapado y me he salido del hilo. Perdón.




*Claro, el leísmo que abate nuestra lengua: "Le cepillé los dientes", "le ayudé a cepillarse los dientes".
En fin.*


----------



## mantxi

¿Dónde ves el leísmo en "le cepillé los dientes"? Diría que es la forma correcta de decirlo...

Incluso "lo ayudé a cepillarse los dientes" suena horriblemente mal, y si no fueran las 0:43 de la mañana diría que tampoco es leísmo, sino que es correcto.

Un saludo adormilado. En fin.


----------



## Lurrezko

¿¿Leísmo?? ¿Cómo diríamos? ¿Lo cepillé los dientes?


----------



## Brainly

Lurrezko oinak said:


> ¿¿Leísmo?? ¿Cómo diríamos? ¿Lo cepillé los dientes?



*Ayudé a Juan (María) a cepillarse los dientes.
Ayudé a cepillarse los dientes.*


----------



## Lurrezko

Brainly said:


> *Ayudé a Juan (María) a cepillarse los dientes.
> Ayudé a cepillarse los dientes.*¿A quién?


----------



## elprofe

Brainly said:


> *Ayudé a Juan (María) a cepillarse los dientes.*
> *Ayudé a cepillarse los dientes.*


 

?¿?¿
Tu dices: "ayudé a cepillarse los dientes" ¿no? Es que no te lo crees ni tú...
Entre esta y tu anterior intervención del leísmo te has lucido...

Y respecto al "se" en "despertarse", creo que queda bastante claro que no es una redundancia.


----------



## Brainly

elprofe said:


> ?¿?¿
> Tu dices: "ayudé a cepillarse los dientes" ¿no? Es que no te lo crees ni tú...
> Entre esta y tu anterior intervención del leísmo te has lucido...
> 
> Y respecto al "se" en "despertarse", creo que queda bastante claro que no es una redundancia.


¿Puedes explicar por favor cuál es tu verdadera intención?


----------



## Brainly

Gracias a todos por pasar y comentar.
Lo tengo claro.


----------

